# [HamRadio] emerge media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18 fail (Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenos días a todos,

Hace rato no publico un post, gracias a las soluciones del foro que me brinda respuestas certeras a las diversas inquietudes que surgen con el sistema.

Desde hace algún tiempo me ha dado por trastear con la radio CB que tenía como maceta llevando polvo en la gaveta, la he puesto operativa y despues de un tiempo solo escuchando transmisiones me ha dado por experimentar y expandir más alla de solo la radio. Leyendo encontre las diversas aplicaciones y desarrollo en linux para hamradio entre ellas cqrlog, fldigi, wsjtx, gpredict, pero fldigi no termina de compilar debido a un error de compilador por lo que puedo leer en el log como se los muestro a continuación:

```
-I/usr/include/libusb-1.0  -I/usr/include/libpng16        -pipe -Wall -fexceptions  -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse  --param=max-vartrack-size=0 -I./xmlrpcpp --param=max-vartrack-size=0 -DNDEBUG    -march=native -O2 -pipe -c -o misc/fldigi-ascii.o `test -f 'misc/ascii.cxx' || echo './'`misc/ascii.cxx

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DBUILD_FLDIGI -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -I. -I./include -I./irrxml -I./libtiniconv -I./fileselector -I./xmlrpcpp -I./mbedtls -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/share/fldigi\"     -pthread  -I/usr/include/fltk -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/libpng16 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT  -I/usr/include/opus   -D_REENTRANT  -pthread -I/usr/include/libusb-1.0  -I/usr/include/libpng16        -pipe -Wall -fexceptions  -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse  --param=max-vartrack-size=0 -I./xmlrpcpp --param=max-vartrack-size=0 -DNDEBUG    -march=native -O2 -pipe -c -o misc/fldigi-ax25_decode.o `test -f 'misc/ax25_decode.cxx' || echo './'`misc/ax25_decode.cxx

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/feld.h:32,

                 from ./include/raster.h:27,

                 from ./include/fl_digi.h:36,

                 from misc/ax25_decode.cxx:34:

./include/sound.h:110:30: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  110 |         virtual ~SoundBase() throw (SndException);

      |                              ^~~~~

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/feld.h:32,

                 from ./include/raster.h:27,

                 from ./include/fl_digi.h:36,

                 from misc/ax25_decode.cxx:34:

./include/sound.h:213:22: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  213 |         ~SoundPort() throw (SndException);

      |                      ^~~~~

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/rtty.h:35,

                 from ./include/configuration.h:31,

                 from misc/arq_io.cxx:54:

./include/sound.h:110:30: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  110 |         virtual ~SoundBase() throw (SndException);

      |                              ^~~~~

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/rtty.h:35,

                 from ./include/configuration.h:31,

                 from misc/arq_io.cxx:54:

./include/sound.h:213:22: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  213 |         ~SoundPort() throw (SndException);

      |                      ^~~~~

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/trx.h:30,

                 from main.cxx:82:

./include/sound.h:110:30: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  110 |         virtual ~SoundBase() throw (SndException);

      |                              ^~~~~

In file included from ./include/modem.h:28,

                 from ./include/trx.h:30,

                 from main.cxx:82:

./include/sound.h:213:22: error: ISO C++17 does not allow dynamic exception specifications

  213 |         ~SoundPort() throw (SndException);

      |                      ^~~~~

make[3]: *** [Makefile:6721: misc/fldigi-arq_io.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [Makefile:6749: misc/fldigi-ax25_decode.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [Makefile:6665: fldigi-main.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18/src'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:8643: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:2024: all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18/src'

make: *** [Makefile:469: all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18'

>>> Failed to emerge media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18:

 * ERROR: media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-radio/fldigi-4.1.18/work/fldigi-4.1.18'
```

Agradecido de antemano por las observaciones y comentarios que pudieran darme luces para solventar este pequeño tropiezo y continuar con mi cacharreo en la HamRdio   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/789627

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/789627

 

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, quedaremos a la espera de alguna actualización que solvente este bug

----------

